# Mountain Ash Hospital Wales - Feb 2016



## Jon6D

While out in the car with a Vertigo Rod looking for places to explore, we drove past a set of gates which said private probity KEEP OUT! which in my eyes say, empty abandon building please come and explore me

So we parked the car down the road and decided to take a closer look at what was behind the gates.
We didn't go in directly through the gate as there was a few houses near by and didn't want anyone telling us we couldn't go in or calling the police on us, so we decided to go along side the grounds through a fence and up a very step banking through the woods, it was a steep slippery climb for about 200 meters, but when we got to the top it was all worth while.

It turned out that what was behind the gates was the old Mountain Ash Hospital that closed around 2011.
The place was a total wreck, hardly a window left in the building that hadn't been smashed by vandals, you could also see signs of metal theft, almost every room was totally trashed.

I'll be honest, after seeing the outside I wasn't expecting a lot more from the inside, but one of the things I love about exploring these old abandon building is you just don't know what your going to find, sometimes good sometimes bad, but it's always enjoyable, however thats all Rod done was moan all day saying I can't even be bothered to take a photo its that wrecked, then we came across the morgue  and his little face lit up like christmas  



















































































































































Thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt

Lovely set jon..if I would have had time on my next trip I would certainly have gone here.but it was just to far out the way


----------



## Jon6D

Mikeymutt said:


> Lovely set jon..if I would have had time on my next trip I would certainly have gone here.but it was just to far out the way



Thanks Mikey, its not the best explore Ive done by far but it was still worth a look, I wouldn't go out of my way to go there again tho


----------



## flyboys90

OMG what a mess!But still you got some cracking shots.


----------



## Rubex

Wow, such a cool place  lovely photos also!


----------



## Dick Derpin

Nice work, id like to visit here


----------



## degenerate

Nice Jon, I agree (most) private property signs are like a red rag to a bull


----------



## WelshExplorer

Nice explore......great photos....might pop and have a look at that one....just googled it and its only about 45/50mins from me....thanks for sharing.


----------



## smiler

Now that Is Trashed, ld enjoy a few hours nosing around it, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## Jon6D

WelshExplorer said:


> Nice explore......great photos....might pop and have a look at that one....just googled it and its only about 45/50mins from me....thanks for sharing.



Its worth a look buddy


----------



## maria_noakes

Nice photos. Is this place still standing and accessible?


----------



## Jon6D

maria_noakes said:


> Nice photos. Is this place still standing and accessible?



Thanks, Yeah it should be


----------

